# ISO



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You can find a national list of golden retriever rescues on the GRCA website. That would be a good place to start.



National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I wonder what this white retriever breed is. 🤗


----------

